# iTunes Visualizer: Dancing Cube



## Lucas Garron (Jan 16, 2010)

A few of you might have noticed that we have a swirly cube as our winter competition logo.

I thought I'd play around a bit and make this into a visualizer for iTunes.
EPGY Stanford Winter 2010 Logo.qtz

Just place it in _Macintosh HD/Library/Compositions_ and restart iTunes. It should be selectable as a Visualizer in the View Menu, and you can view it by pressing Cmd-T during a song.
I suggest trying a song with a strong beat.


----------



## ianini (Jan 16, 2010)

That's so cool!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

Just Mac?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty cool lol, reminds me of hearing a cube where different notes mean different turns and you play to solve lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 16, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Just Mac?


Yeah, sorry. Quartz Composer is really nice, but it's based on hardware-integrated core code that probably only runs on Macs. Then again, I haven't looked into making it work on any other systems at all.


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice work, Lucas. I also like Quartz Composer a lot .



Musli4brekkies said:


> Just Mac?



Yeah, Mac only, 'cause it's cool.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dance! Cube! Dance!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

Would like to watch it... demo on youtube?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2010)

http://cube.danrcohen.com/dump/cube-visualizer.mov

woo hoo!

--edit--
reuploaded with better quality.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 16, 2010)

"The downloaded composition is unsafe & cannot be run inside WebKit."


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Just Mac?



Yeah because Apple makes the Windows versions of their software so much worse, so I wouldn't doubt that it only works on Macs.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Very cool, but unfortunately it isn't working for me. There's no error message or anything, it just isn't there.



KubeKid73 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Just Mac?
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> http://cube.danrcohen.com/dump/cube-visualizer.mov


Thanks. Started slow but when it picked up speed... quite nice!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 16, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Very cool, but unfortunately it isn't working for me. There's no error message or anything, it just isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

It works but it always goes spastic for me because all my songs are so fast.

P.S Mac FTW.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 16, 2010)

> The downloaded composition is unsafe & cannot be run inside WebKit.



How am I supposed to download it?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> > The downloaded composition is unsafe & cannot be run inside WebKit.
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to download it?


I right clicked and clicked Download Linked File.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

blade740 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, but unfortunately it isn't working for me. There's no error message or anything, it just isn't there.
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2010)

ok... we can stop this retarded OS bashing. People are obviously closeminded and have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ok... we can stop this retarded OS bashing. People are obviously closeminded and have no clue what they are talking about.



You sound like a Windows user.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > ok... we can stop this retarded OS bashing. People are obviously closeminded and have no clue what they are talking about.
> ...



you are funny... I haven't used windows in 4 years. Also, if you read the thread, I posted a video of the virtualization, meaning I at least have a mac. Now enough's enough.


----------



## Edward (Jan 16, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


Fixed?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



What... what have I done?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 16, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...



Everything, sir, everything.
Fixed.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't care what you like but when you say something *is* worse than something else even though it may or may not be, thats what ticks me off. I'm fine with hearing Mac isn't bad IMO but hearing Mac *is* just ugh, noobcakes. 

This reminds of people on You Tube that completly don't understand the concept of opinion.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2010)

why don't you guys listen to me... NO MORE OS TALK.


----------



## panyan (Jan 17, 2010)

nice visualizer, i use all three OS's and so dont care about this OS bashing. My opinion on it is:
1) linux is very stable for servers
2) Mac is a great every day computer
3) Windows is good for those obscure jobs that they only make a program that works on windows for

ANYWAY: VERY NICE VISUALIZER, WHATEVER IT WORKS ON


----------

